# Super green Onefarm là sữa thực vật giúp giảm cân, giữ dáng à cm? Cho em xin đánh giá với?



## Thương Trang

Nhà mình có mom nào dùng sữa thực vật Super green Onefarm chưa vậy ah? Em đang muốn theo chế độ ăn kiêng nên muốn tìm 1 loại sữa organic chất lượng tốt để dùng lâu dài, nếu có thể thay thế bữa ăn sáng hoặc tối được thì càng tốt ạ. Lặn ngụp khắp các group thấy nhiều người tin dùng sữa Super green Onefarm, em có đọc qua trên google thấy cũng khá ok, nhưng đồ uống vào người nên cứ phải tìm hiểu cho kỹ mới dám chốt hạ. Ở đây có mom nào biết hay đang dùng sữa này không? Super green Onefarm là sữa thực vật giúp giảm cân, giữ dáng à cm? Cho em xin đánh giá với? Thanks cm nhiều lắm ạ


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm

Các mom cho mình hỏi, làm sao để giảm bụng, tạo thắt eo và thon đùi nhanh nhất trong thời gian ngắn nhất tầm 3-4 tuần nhỉ?


----------



## Lam Thien Anh Thy

Nguyễn Thanh Tâm nói:


> Các mom cho mình hỏi, làm sao để giảm bụng, tạo thắt eo và thon đùi nhanh nhất trong thời gian ngắn nhất tầm 3-4 tuần nhỉ?


Em từng áp dụng và khá thành công, mẹ có thể tham khảo nhé
- Chế độ ăn:
+ Protein: hầu như em chọn nạc sạch là ức gà trong thời gian này, nghe có vẻ khá ớn nhưng kết quả đạt đc sẽ rất xứng đáng. Nếu bạn nào k nhai nổi ức gà có thể chuyển thêm tôm hoặc cá nạc. 
+ Chất béo: Các món em chế biến thường hạn chế dầu, chủ yếu em thường chọn áp chảo hoặc hấp, nghe có vẻ nhàm chán nhưng cứ thử đi, cũng được mà, với cả hãy suy nghĩ về kết quả, sẽ có động lực hơn nha
+ Về tinh bột, em quyết định nạp tinh bột ở mức thấp, chứ k cắt hoàn toàn vì em còn làm việc và tập luyện thời điểm này của em cũng nhiều nên nếu bỏ tinh bột hoàn toàn chắc mình sẽ về với đất mẹ sớm mất hichic gạo lứt đen là lựa chọn ko tồi nhé
+ Sữa: ngày uống 1 cốc sữa thực vật Onefarm Super Green nha, thay hoàn toàn bữa sáng, nhiều người nghĩ 1 cốc sữa thì dẹo mất, vì bữa sáng quan trọng. Nghe thế thôi chứ sữa này thành phần gồm đông trùng hạ thảo, tảo xoắn cũng 12 loại rau củ quả cực xịn xò ( như việt quất, lựu đỏ, bưởi đỏ, táo đỏ, cam, cà rốt, súp lơ, cải bó xôi, diếp cá, rau má, củ dền, bí đỏ ). Không những bổ sung vitamin, khoáng chất, chất xơ từ rau củ quả, bồi bổ cơ thể, mà còn giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng mùa dịch và giảm táo bón. Phù hợp với người kiểm soát cân nặng, giữ dáng đẹp da, người ăn chay, ăn kiêng, người cần bổ sung rau củ quả hàng ngày đó ạ
- Chế độ tập: 
+ 1 tuần đầu: 2 buổi cardio sáng/chiều (Mỗi buổi 30p, vì mới tập nên toàn tập bài nhẹ mới tập lâu thế chứ k phải em giỏi đâu nha). Tối sau khi ăn em sẽ có thêm cữ đi bộ hoặc đánh cầu lông, bóng bàn j đó
+ Tuần 2: E kiểm tra lại số đo các vòng, và khi thấy các vòng đều giảm thì em bắt đầu giảm bớt 1 buổi cardio và kết hợp tập các nhóm cơ lớn: Cơ thân trên và cơ thân dưới.  
+ Tuần 3: em điều chỉnh lịch tập 1 chút: Sau mỗi buổi tập thân trên thân dưới em sẽ tập thêm các bài nét cơ bụng (trong khoảng 10-15p chứ k tập lâu, em thường tập các động tác khá chậm chứ k cố làm nhanh để kịp thời gian) 
Em đã thành công mỹ mãn trong 20 ngày nhé. Cân thì chỉ giảm tầm 2kg nhưng giảm mỡ, bụng nhẹ nhõm hơn. cảm giác chân tay ko bị mỡ thừa đâu. Cực an toàn mà hiệu quả á


----------



## FullHouse

Lam Thien Anh Thy nói:


> Em từng áp dụng và khá thành công, mẹ có thể tham khảo nhé
> - Chế độ ăn:
> + Protein: hầu như em chọn nạc sạch là ức gà trong thời gian này, nghe có vẻ khá ớn nhưng kết quả đạt đc sẽ rất xứng đáng. Nếu bạn nào k nhai nổi ức gà có thể chuyển thêm tôm hoặc cá nạc.
> + Chất béo: Các món em chế biến thường hạn chế dầu, chủ yếu em thường chọn áp chảo hoặc hấp, nghe có vẻ nhàm chán nhưng cứ thử đi, cũng được mà, với cả hãy suy nghĩ về kết quả, sẽ có động lực hơn nha
> + Về tinh bột, em quyết định nạp tinh bột ở mức thấp, chứ k cắt hoàn toàn vì em còn làm việc và tập luyện thời điểm này của em cũng nhiều nên nếu bỏ tinh bột hoàn toàn chắc mình sẽ về với đất mẹ sớm mất hichic gạo lứt đen là lựa chọn ko tồi nhé
> + Sữa: ngày uống 1 cốc sữa thực vật Onefarm Super Green nha, thay hoàn toàn bữa sáng, nhiều người nghĩ 1 cốc sữa thì dẹo mất, vì bữa sáng quan trọng. Nghe thế thôi chứ sữa này thành phần gồm đông trùng hạ thảo, tảo xoắn cũng 12 loại rau củ quả cực xịn xò ( như việt quất, lựu đỏ, bưởi đỏ, táo đỏ, cam, cà rốt, súp lơ, cải bó xôi, diếp cá, rau má, củ dền, bí đỏ ). Không những bổ sung vitamin, khoáng chất, chất xơ từ rau củ quả, bồi bổ cơ thể, mà còn giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng mùa dịch và giảm táo bón. Phù hợp với người kiểm soát cân nặng, giữ dáng đẹp da, người ăn chay, ăn kiêng, người cần bổ sung rau củ quả hàng ngày đó ạ
> - Chế độ tập:
> + 1 tuần đầu: 2 buổi cardio sáng/chiều (Mỗi buổi 30p, vì mới tập nên toàn tập bài nhẹ mới tập lâu thế chứ k phải em giỏi đâu nha). Tối sau khi ăn em sẽ có thêm cữ đi bộ hoặc đánh cầu lông, bóng bàn j đó
> + Tuần 2: E kiểm tra lại số đo các vòng, và khi thấy các vòng đều giảm thì em bắt đầu giảm bớt 1 buổi cardio và kết hợp tập các nhóm cơ lớn: Cơ thân trên và cơ thân dưới.
> + Tuần 3: em điều chỉnh lịch tập 1 chút: Sau mỗi buổi tập thân trên thân dưới em sẽ tập thêm các bài nét cơ bụng (trong khoảng 10-15p chứ k tập lâu, em thường tập các động tác khá chậm chứ k cố làm nhanh để kịp thời gian)
> Em đã thành công mỹ mãn trong 20 ngày nhé. Cân thì chỉ giảm tầm 2kg nhưng giảm mỡ, bụng nhẹ nhõm hơn. cảm giác chân tay ko bị mỡ thừa đâu. Cực an toàn mà hiệu quả á


Tớ hay bị kiểu thèm ngọt ý
Nên nếu theo như này chắc tớ ngất trên cành quất mất ý. Thế nên người cứ như cái lu di động, chán ghê


----------



## Lê Diệp Thanh An

Em cũng quan tâm ạ
Super green Onefarm là sữa thực vật giúp giảm cân, giữ dáng à cm? Cho em xin đánh giá với?
Em đang thừa so với tiêu chuẩn 5 ký và quan trọng người thấy cứ lỏng lẻo, không săn chắc, bụng thì đúng kiểu vòng eo bánh mi, có thể do chế độ ăn uống chán quá xá


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu

Lam Thien Anh Thy nói:


> Em từng áp dụng và khá thành công, mẹ có thể tham khảo nhé
> - Chế độ ăn:
> + Protein: hầu như em chọn nạc sạch là ức gà trong thời gian này, nghe có vẻ khá ớn nhưng kết quả đạt đc sẽ rất xứng đáng. Nếu bạn nào k nhai nổi ức gà có thể chuyển thêm tôm hoặc cá nạc.
> + Chất béo: Các món em chế biến thường hạn chế dầu, chủ yếu em thường chọn áp chảo hoặc hấp, nghe có vẻ nhàm chán nhưng cứ thử đi, cũng được mà, với cả hãy suy nghĩ về kết quả, sẽ có động lực hơn nha
> + Về tinh bột, em quyết định nạp tinh bột ở mức thấp, chứ k cắt hoàn toàn vì em còn làm việc và tập luyện thời điểm này của em cũng nhiều nên nếu bỏ tinh bột hoàn toàn chắc mình sẽ về với đất mẹ sớm mất hichic gạo lứt đen là lựa chọn ko tồi nhé
> + Sữa: ngày uống 1 cốc sữa thực vật Onefarm Super Green nha, thay hoàn toàn bữa sáng, nhiều người nghĩ 1 cốc sữa thì dẹo mất, vì bữa sáng quan trọng. Nghe thế thôi chứ sữa này thành phần gồm đông trùng hạ thảo, tảo xoắn cũng 12 loại rau củ quả cực xịn xò ( như việt quất, lựu đỏ, bưởi đỏ, táo đỏ, cam, cà rốt, súp lơ, cải bó xôi, diếp cá, rau má, củ dền, bí đỏ ). Không những bổ sung vitamin, khoáng chất, chất xơ từ rau củ quả, bồi bổ cơ thể, mà còn giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng mùa dịch và giảm táo bón. Phù hợp với người kiểm soát cân nặng, giữ dáng đẹp da, người ăn chay, ăn kiêng, người cần bổ sung rau củ quả hàng ngày đó ạ
> - Chế độ tập:
> + 1 tuần đầu: 2 buổi cardio sáng/chiều (Mỗi buổi 30p, vì mới tập nên toàn tập bài nhẹ mới tập lâu thế chứ k phải em giỏi đâu nha). Tối sau khi ăn em sẽ có thêm cữ đi bộ hoặc đánh cầu lông, bóng bàn j đó
> + Tuần 2: E kiểm tra lại số đo các vòng, và khi thấy các vòng đều giảm thì em bắt đầu giảm bớt 1 buổi cardio và kết hợp tập các nhóm cơ lớn: Cơ thân trên và cơ thân dưới.
> + Tuần 3: em điều chỉnh lịch tập 1 chút: Sau mỗi buổi tập thân trên thân dưới em sẽ tập thêm các bài nét cơ bụng (trong khoảng 10-15p chứ k tập lâu, em thường tập các động tác khá chậm chứ k cố làm nhanh để kịp thời gian)
> Em đã thành công mỹ mãn trong 20 ngày nhé. Cân thì chỉ giảm tầm 2kg nhưng giảm mỡ, bụng nhẹ nhõm hơn. cảm giác chân tay ko bị mỡ thừa đâu. Cực an toàn mà hiệu quả á


Chị ơi có thể cho em xin hình ảnh của sữa thực vật Onefarm Super Green được không ạ? Em cũng đang tập tành theo chế độ ăn EC mà chưa biết nên chọn sữa nào phù hợp, em không thích sữa hạt


----------



## KhuatHaAnh.hn

Công nhận đấy, cứ phải tìm hiểu cho kỹ chứ
Mà mình thấy ăn sáng quan trọng, nếu thay thế hoàn toàn bữa sáng bằng một cốc sữa liệu có ổn không nhỉ? mình không thạo mảng này lắm nên cũng chỉ thắc mắc thôi ạ


----------



## Thương Trang

KhuatHaAnh.hn nói:


> Công nhận đấy, cứ phải tìm hiểu cho kỹ chứ
> Mà mình thấy ăn sáng quan trọng, nếu thay thế hoàn toàn bữa sáng bằng một cốc sữa liệu có ổn không nhỉ? mình không thạo mảng này lắm nên cũng chỉ thắc mắc thôi ạ


Em thấy có chị nói mỗi sáng chỉ uống 1 cốc sữa Onefarm đó thôi đấy ạ. Bảo là vẫn đủ chất, không đói không mệt. Thành phần sữa gầy lại không lo vấn đề cân nặng, nghe thế nên em cũng muốn tìm hiểu


----------



## Lam Thien Anh Thy

Bé Bông Yêu nói:


> Chị ơi có thể cho em xin hình ảnh của sữa thực vật Onefarm Super Green được không ạ? Em cũng đang tập tành theo chế độ ăn EC mà chưa biết nên chọn sữa nào phù hợp, em không thích sữa hạt


Đây nha chị ơi. Thành phần thì như em nói bên trên đó ạ, còn công dụng của sữa Onefarm Super Green này thì tuyệt vời luôn ạ
1/ Cung cấp nguồn năng lượng dồi dào cho cơ thể 
2/ Bổ sung vitamin, khoáng chất và chất xơ tự nhiên. 
3/ Hỗ trợ sức khỏe, tăng sức đề kháng do giàu chất chống oxy hóa 
4/ Hỗ trợ giảm cân và làm đẹp 
5/ Phù hợp với người ăn chay, ăn kiêng 
6/ Bổ sung rau xanh và chất xơ cho trẻ nhỏ 
7/ Ngăn ngừa ung thư và các bệnh mãn tính 
8/ Hỗ trợ làm giảm stress 
Không chỉ người lớn mà trẻ 4 tuổi trở lên là dùng đc rồi nè. Ngày có thể dùng 1-2 lần nhé, mỗi lần dùng 10-20gr. Có thể pha cùng nước ấm chừng 50 độ á. Hoặc pha cùng sinh tố hoa quả đều ok


----------



## minhchau

Cho tui xin địa chỉ mua sữa Onefarm  chuẩn uy tín với các bồ ơi
Hôm bữa đọc trên mạng thấy cưng quá mà tui quên béng á. Ai mua ở đâu giá rổ ok chất lượng chuẩn xịn chỉ cho tui ha


----------

